

Eric Schmidt: Hire a coach - breck
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/fortune/0906/gallery.best_advice_i_ever_got2.fortune/14.html

======
breck
> Eric Schmidt: "His contribution to Google - it is literally not possible to
> overstate. He essentially architected the organizational structure."

